# oakley - snowboarding for me



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

SnowMoose said:


> Hi guys and gals....
> 
> free viewing of this new video (50 mins long) for another 30 hours or so.
> 
> ...


I have a choice to make. Watch this film or the red bull "bad seeds" films. Both run out very soon. Any thoughts?

Also noted in the start of the Oakley film that shaun white didn't appear in the team line up photo with the other guys. D**k

Edit: Spoke too soon. I can no longer access the oakley video. doh


----------

